# Filter suggestions for 180l



## Mich@el (26 Feb 2019)

Hi everyone,

I have just got back into the hobby and picked up a rena 180l 3ft bow front tank. It came with fluval 206 which is obviously not good enough for this size tank, I want have a planted tank, I have already put a layer of aquabasis down covered with jbl sand. Please can you experienced lot make some suggestions for a filter?

I appreciate your help.

Thanks!


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (26 Feb 2019)

I'd suggest a JBL e1502 or an Oase Biomaster 350. With the Oase you can add a built in heater to get that out of the tank. You could go with smaller filters if you are doing low tech but for high tech you want higher turnover.

Oscar


----------



## fishbro (26 Feb 2019)

Mich@el said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have just got back into the hobby and picked up a rena 180l 3ft bow front tank. It came with fluval 206 which is obviously not good enough for this size tank, I want have a planted tank, I have already put a layer of aquabasis down covered with jbl sand. Please can you experienced lot make some suggestions for a filter?
> 
> ...



I'm using a JBL e1902 on my 200L, lots of flow and media capacity. Biomaster 600t is also a decent choice if you want a built in heater, but the flow is a bit on the low side imo.


----------



## Kayne (27 Feb 2019)

No suggestion personally but having just gone through the selection process my thread may help you - https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/new-filter-which-one.56559/


----------



## Mich@el (27 Feb 2019)

Thank you for your replies, been looking at the Aquael ultramax looks pretty good, I have seen there is a massive price difference between the UK pricing and the polish pricing anyone ordered from Poland?


----------



## DavidG (27 Feb 2019)

I’ve had the Biomaster 350 and had to have the 600 head to increase flow but alas it still failed . Had too many bubbles that couldn’t be explained by OASE. After two years returned as they finally gave in and could not explain why despite replacing almost every component. I wouldn’t recommend it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishbro (27 Feb 2019)

DavidG said:


> I’ve had the Biomaster 350 and had to have the 600 head to increase flow but alas it still failed . Had too many bubbles that couldn’t be explained by OASE. After two years returned as they finally gave in and could not explain why despite replacing almost every component. I wouldn’t recommend it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I also had that bubble issue sporadically. Sometimes it was fine, other times it was chucking out bubble every 10 mins for weeks. Oase also didn't know what the issue was in that instance.


----------



## DavidG (27 Feb 2019)

They were very good in trying to resolve but it never was. It’s now been refunded but I do miss the built in heater and ore filter functionality but the bubbles I couldn’t tolerate . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishbro (27 Feb 2019)

DavidG said:


> They were very good in trying to resolve but it never was. It’s now been refunded but I do miss the built in heater and ore filter functionality but the bubbles I couldn’t tolerate .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, in all fairness they were good when I dealt with them. I never got as far as a refund or anything though as eventually I just gave up on the filer due to the poor flow rate (it's sat in the shed as a spare just in case). I really hope they redesign the biomaster sometime, there are lots of things they could improve on whilst retaining the good things.


----------



## DavidG (27 Feb 2019)

They have a 2 year guarantee and agreed on that basis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robru (2 Mar 2019)

EHEIM professionel 4+ (2273)


----------

